# Can't launch when running Wayland on Nvidia



## Qufy (Jul 30, 2021)

-Initializing OpenGL...
-Using EGL/Wayland
-Initialized EGL 1.5
-eglChooseConfig failed
-device_create (GL) failed
-Failed to initialize video.  Your GPU may not be supported, or your graphics drivers may need to be updated.
-obs_display_init: Failed to create swap chain

Running Arch Linux with KDE Plasma on proprietary Nvidia drivers. Kernel mode setting is on


----------



## PolarizedIons (Aug 23, 2021)

Did you end up solving this? I'm facing the same issue :/


```
Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
info: Platform: Wayland
info: CPU Name: AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core Processor
info: CPU Speed: 2200.000MHz
info: Physical Cores: 6, Logical Cores: 12
info: Physical Memory: 15941MB Total, 8881MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.13.12-arch1-1
info: Distribution: "Arch Linux" Unknown
info: Session Type: wayland
info: Portable mode: false
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_tbar_position_valueChanged(int)
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionShowTransitionProperties_triggered()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionHideTransitionProperties_triggered()
info: OBS 27.0.1.r181.gba616fbac (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 48000
    speakers:        2
info: ---------------------------------
info: Initializing OpenGL...
info: Using EGL/Wayland
info: Initialized EGL 1.5
error: eglChooseConfig failed
error: device_create (GL) failed
error: Failed to initialize video.  Your GPU may not be supported, or your graphics drivers may need to be updated.
Cannot find EGLConfig, returning null config
error: obs_display_init: Failed to create swap chain
info: Freeing OBS context data
info: == Profiler Results =============================
info: run_program_init: 1853.5 ms
info:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 1.142 ms
info:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 0.445 ms
info:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 40.088 ms
info:    ┣obs_startup: 16.021 ms
info:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 1.328 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0.049 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0.096 ms
info:      ┗OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 1.159 ms
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): 0 ms
info: audio_thread(Audio): min=0 ms, median=0.004 ms, max=0.014 ms, 99th percentile=0.014 ms
info: =================================================
info: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=25.054 ms, median=25.057 ms, max=25.063 ms, 100% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 0% higher)
info: =================================================
info: Number of memory leaks: 274
```


----------



## PolarizedIons (Aug 23, 2021)

Doesn't look good. Oh well https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/4946


----------

